
Really, try the brisket - aarghh
http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2015/05/really-try-the-brisket/?utm_source=SilverpopMailing&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=05.07.2015%20(1)
======
detaro
Different link about the same thing is currently at the top of the front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9517707](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9517707)

